# Bill Gates quer travar furacões



## Z13 (18 Jul 2009 às 22:43)

"O presidente da Microsoft, Bill Gates, apresentou a 9 de Julho um pedido de patente junto do gabinete norte-americano de patentes para travar os furacões em águas oceânicas.

A patente pedida por Gates chama-se “Métodos e aplicações da alteração da água” consiste em fazer com que os furacões, que se intensificam ou perdem força consoante a temperatura da água marítima, percam o seu poder de destruição com o arrefecimento da água por onde passem, avançou o “El País”. 

O método consiste em colocar embarcações que bombeiam água fria do fundo do mar para a superfície, criando uma espécie de muro líquido frio que anula ou reduz a força do furacão antes de chegar a terra.

Além de Bill Gates, este pedido de patente vai assinado por 12 cientistas, a maioria deles físicos e investigadores de Washington, onde está sedeada a Microsoft, bem como advogados especializados em patentes e propriedade intelectual, salienta o “El País”. Entre eles está Stephen Salter, da universidade de Edimburgo, que há alguns anos inventou o processo Pato Salter, que consiste em aproveitar a força das ondas para a produção de energia renovável, para a salinização da água ou para a geração de electricidade.
Esta invenção apresentada por Gates é do Intellectual Venture Lab, um laboratório fundado por ex-administradores da Microsoft. Na sua carteira de invenções conta-se uma de eliminação de mosquitos, associada à luta de Gates contra a malária.

Já a pensar nas previsíveis críticas por parte dos defensores do meio ambiente, Pablos Holman, do Intellectual Venture Lab, explicou no seu blog qual a ideia desta patente. “Não é o tipo de tecnologia que a humanidade deva utilizar como Plano A ou B. É o Plano C, para quando chegarmos à conclusão que já esgotámos todos os outros recursos. Se o nosso planeta está numa situação grave, achamos que não devemos eliminar as opções tecnológicas que tivermos para atenuar os danos”, escreveu Holman, citado pelo jornal espanhol."


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jul 2009 às 23:56)

Z13 disse:


> "O presidente da Microsoft, Bill Gates, apresentou a 9 de Julho um pedido de patente junto do gabinete norte-americano de patentes para travar os furacões em águas oceânicas.
> 
> A patente pedida por Gates chama-se “Métodos e aplicações da alteração da água” consiste em fazer com que os furacões, que se intensificam ou perdem força consoante a temperatura da água marítima, percam o seu poder de destruição com o arrefecimento da água por onde passem, avançou o “El País”.
> 
> O método consiste em colocar embarcações que bombeiam água fria do fundo do mar para a superfície, criando uma espécie de muro líquido frio que anula ou reduz a força do furacão antes de chegar a terra.



Olá...

Confesso que a minha 1ª reacção foi , mas quem somos nós para constantemente dizer-mos que da teoria à prática existe sempre uma longa distância? Ou que afirmações destas engordam a lista de temas insólitos?
Ok, dê-se o benefício da dúvida!


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2009 às 16:30)

é a maior borrada que alguma vez ouvi
em teoria até nem é impossivel faze-lo mas na pratica quem tem navios suficientes para bombear centenas de kilometros cubicos de agua desde profundidades de 3000mts para arrefecer uma area de centenas de kilometros quadrados de oceano por onde há possibilidade de um furacao passar
que consequencias teria um acontecimento destes para as especies que vivem na area que seria arrefecida
que consequencias poderiam vir do facto de acabarmos com os furacoes....
desculpem lá mas uma ideia destas só poderia vir de alguem que nao percebe nada do assunto!!


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jul 2009 às 02:01)

stormy disse:


> é a maior borrada que alguma vez ouvi
> que consequencias teria um acontecimento destes para as especies que vivem na area que seria arrefecida
> que consequencias poderiam vir do facto de acabarmos com os furacoes....
> desculpem lá mas uma ideia destas só poderia vir de alguem que nao percebe nada do assunto!!



Olá stormy...

Tocaste num aspecto que no momento me passou ao lado e que acho de todo importante: 
Quais seriam as consequências para as espécies que habitam nessas áreas?
Pensar-se-ia que uma operação desta natureza, ao causar um elevado impacto negativo, seria apenas localizada! Mas quantas operações destas por ano e em toda a faixa tropical do planeta seriam necessárias para travar os efeitos dos furacões? Já para não referir a importância destas ocorrências na atmosfera no processo natural de moderação e distribuição do calor na Terra.
A ser implementada esta medida um tanto radical, caso necessário, ao longo desta cintura, a extinção em larga escala de muitas espécies, diante de uma alteração tão profunda no sei habitat, certamente perturbaria drasticamente a cadeia alimentar da qual toda essa área envolvente depende!
Provavelmente o Mr. Bill Gates não previu essas possíveis consequências!


----------



## Vince (21 Jul 2009 às 02:27)

Eu li as patentes em questão há 1 ou 2 semanas atrás e o máximo que me arrancou foi uma enorme gargalhada. Não lhe dei qualquer importância, não vale mesmo a pena sequer discutir o assunto. Para perceber isto é necessário entender todo o sistema de patentes actual, em que muitas vezes se patenteia tudo e mais alguma coisa, umas vezes apenas de forma preventiva, outras vezes de forma utópica. Esta é mais uma patente entre milhões, que nem vale um tópico, quanto mais perder tempo com ela.


----------

